

Show HN: OsceApp – Free open source app to help med students with examinations - dbron
http://www.osceapp.com

======
dbron
osceApp is a project started over the summer to build a little app to help
with clinical examinations for students. The goal was to build a simple app I
wish I had in the first 2 years of medical school.

I'm interested in collaborating with others to help build additional free and
open-source medical applications for students, doctors and patients. Any
advice, suggestions or help is most welcome.

